# international members



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

.. is there much point? I'm not so sure I'll be able to show up to the events! :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You certainly have a point, but you'd be surprised at how many non UK members we have actually.

You'll still receive the usual membership pack with stickers, membership card and the like, and also you'll have 4 issues of the club magazine sent out.

Nick


----------

